# Black frizzle cochin



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how big she will get?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends, is she bantam or standard ?


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure but she seems small


----------

